# Not Sure



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Just sharing pictures from the Cumming GA tractor show on 11/13/04.

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1290.jpg' >


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice looking DC-3. Wished mine lookedthat nice. The guy really should invest in a battery cover, but it is still a great looking DC-3.
Thanks for sharing the photo.
caseman-d


----------

